# 2x gleiche MAC-Adresse



## Stefan.W (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eine ehr theortische Frage für eine Hausarbeit.

Was wäre, wenn aufgrund eines Produktionsfehler 2 Netzwerkkarten die  gleiche MAC-Adresse bekommen. Wäre die Kommunikation bei den folgenden  Beispielen gefährdet? (Könnt ihr mir bitte auch eine kurze Begründung  geben warum es funktioniert oder eben nicht)

1. Die beiden Rechner mit der gleichen MAC-Adresse befinden sich in dem  selben Netz. Zur Kommunikation wird ein Switch verwendet.

2. Die beiden Rechner mit der gleichen MAC-Adresse befinden sich in dem selben Netz. Zur Kommunikation wird ein HUB verwendet.

3. Die beiden Rechner sollen über das Intenert miteinander kommunizieren.


Zu letzt noch eine Frage ob die Aussage hier stimmt. 

Die Kommunikation im selben Netz erfolgt ja über Layer 2, sprich über  die MAC-Adressen. Werten die Netzwerkkarten dennoch die IP-Adresse aus,  die in dem jeweiliegen Datenpaket steht?


----------



## robbe (13. Juni 2011)

Theoretisch kann ich dir dazu nicht viel sagen, jedoch hab ich ein praktisches Beispiel.

In meiner letzten Schule hatten die meisten zum Arbeiten Laptops dabei. In jedem Klassenraum gab es W-Lan, jedoch konnten wir darüber nicht ins I-Net, da der Schulproxy nen MAC Filter drin hatte und nur die Schulcomputer durchgelassen hat.

Wir haben uns also kurzerhand die MAC eines Schulcomputers aufgeschrieben und diese in unsere Laptops eingetragen. Ergebniss war das etwa 15 Laptops im Netzwerk die gleiche MAC Adresse hatten. Probleme gab es damit nie, wir konnten ins Internet und auch sonst miteinander kommnizieren.


Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das dass ganze theoretisch nicht hätte klappen dürfen, aber es ging nunmal und hat den Schulalltag ein klein wenig erträglicher gemacht.


----------



## der_knoben (13. Juni 2011)

WIe kann man denn die MAC ändern? Geht doch eigentlich nur über MAC Spoofing, da die MAC eine physische Adresse ist, die nicht einfach umgeschrieben werden kann.

Edit: Hab mich kurz mal belesen, ist ja nen Kinderspiel.


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. Juni 2011)

Bei der Kommunikation wird sehr selten die MAC verwendet. Die meisten Protokolle sind IP-basierend und somit sind keine Probleme mit HUB oder Switch zu erwarten, solang die PCs im selben Netz sind.


----------



## sQeep (13. Juni 2011)

So, folgendes
HUB: beim HUB kommt es nicht zu Problemen, da der Hub einkommenden Pakete über alle Ports wieder rausjagt. Da greift auch das was BloodySuicide gesagt hat.

Switch: Im gegenteil zum Hub jagt der Switch einkommende Pakete nur aus dem Port wieder raus, an dem laut seinen Informationen der Rechner mit der Ziel-Mac Adresse hängt. Ein Switch "lernt" an welchem Port welche MAC Adresse zu finden ist, indem die Quell-MAC-Adresse einkommender Pakete in die sog. SAT (Source Adress Table) schreibt. Ist die MAC Adresse noch nicht bekannt verhält sich der Switch wie ein HUB und und gibt das Paket an allen Ports raus.

Internet: Es sollte nichts passieren. Die Kommunikation müsste laufen, da greift wieder die Aussage von BloodySuicide und den IP Basierten Protokollen. Da müsste es egal sein ob die PCs sich in eigenen Heimnetzen mit Routern befinden, oder DFÜ Verbindungen herstellen oder was auch immer.

Bei der letzten Frage bin ich mir gerade nicht sicher, ob die Pakete von der Netzwerkkarte verworfen werden, wenn die MAC Adresse nicht stimmt, aber ich glaube das war so. Das muss natürlich auch zu der Frage mit dem HUB bedacht werden.


----------



## Stefan.W (13. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Antworten. Damit kann ich auf jeden Fall arbeiten.


----------



## Jimini (13. Juni 2011)

https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/wiki/ARP-Spoofing

MfG Jimini


----------

